# تطبيق النقد النصى بين الكتاب المقدس والقران



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*طالعنا   ايمن تركى بمقالتين عن النقد النصى بين الكتاب والقران , لعلهم من باب  اقفل  الباب بسرعة قبل ميجى منه العواصف , لكنى فوجئت ان  دراية ايمن تركى   بالنسبة لمشاكل تكوين نص القران وانتقاله تساوى صفر فهو يقول معلومات   بديهية يعرفها اطفال المسلمين بلا اى تدقيق
وفى الموضوع الاول نفى نفيا قاطعا امكانية تطبيق النقد النصى على القران وعرض معضلة الاحرف السبعة فى كلمتين بساط وانتهى الكلام 
وفى هذا الموضوع ساقدم له ما لا قد يعلمه عن مشاكل قرانه لاتى لا تعد ولا تحصى 
انا هقتبس النقاط الاساسية فى موضوعه وساقسم ردى الى 3 اجزاء
1-مشكلة الاحرف السبعة بالنسبة لنص القران 
2-منشا القراءات الغامض 
3-القران لا يصلح ان يطبق عليه النقد النصى لخلله وليس لتميزه

قبل البداية احب ان اقتبس ما قاله فى بداية المقال




من البديهيات عند الحديث عن  تطبيق آليات وقواعد النقد النصي على القرآن  الكريم والكتاب المقدس فإن تلك  الكتب يجب ان تتطابق علي أرضية مشتركة فيما  بينها ليكون تطبيق ذلك النقد  له معني ومخزي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وهذا  الكلام غريب وكأن النقد النصى هو علم مسيحى يختص فقط بالكتاب المقدس  واى  كتاب اخر لابد وان يطبق عليه النقد النصى لابد وان يكون هناك ارضية  مشتركة  بينه وبين الكتاب المقدس
لكن فى الحقيقة ان النقد النصى ليس علم مسيحى  وليس مرتبط بالكتاب وحده فهو  فن استعادة الكلمات الاصلية لاى عمل ادبى قديم  كان ما كان لا يوجد له  الاصل
فاليات النقد النصى ستطبق على القران بالطبع ولا علاقة بان له ارضية مشتركة بينه وبين الكتاب ام لا 

الشئ الغريب الاخر انه يقول




			الإجابة علي هذا السؤال تتطلب منا اولاً معرفة لماذا نحن بحاجه أصلا الي  النقد النصي في الكتاب المقدس .. لعل ابسط إجابة هي ان النص الاصلي للكتاب  المقدس ضاع  وبالتالي فإن الوسائل التي تناقلت هذا الاصل المفقود ليست  بالموثوقية  الذاتية وهو ما يتطلب منا البحث عن تقرير (خارجي) لتحقيق صحة  وموثوقية تلك  الوسائل... وهو ما نسميه الان بعلم النقد النصي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 ولفت نظرى هذة الجملة "  النص الاصلي للكتاب  المقدس ضاع "
لكن   حقيقة حاجتنا للنقد النصى لضياع النسخ الاصلية والنص المتواجد بين النسخ   التالية للنسخ الاصلية غير موحد فالبتالى وظيفة النقد النصى استخراج  الصورة  النقية والاصلية للنص من هذة القراءات 
فالنص الاصلى لم يضيع النص الاصلى متواجد فى مصادر العهد الجديد حالية
الذى ضاع ولم يعد له وجود هو النسخ الاصلية وليس النص الاصلى


لكن لم يقول لنا ايمن تركى هل هذا لا يوجد فى القران ؟؟

بل اقل له الادهى هل اصلا يوجد نسخة اصلية للقران بقلم محمد ؟؟

بمعنى  ان محمد مات ولم نعرف كتاب اسمه قران بل ترك نصوص مبعثرة هنا وهناك  حاولوا  بقدر استطعاهم تجميعها و ظهر منه ما ظهر وتم محاولة تجميعه لاول  مرة فى  عهد ابى بكر والمحاولة كانت نتيجتها الفشل وادت الى تناحر القراء  بقراءات  مختلفة فيما بينهم لذا ادى الى مبادرة عثمان بتوحيد النص القرانى  فى زمنه  والقضاء على الاختلافات المتواجدة بهولوكست المصاحف وهذا اكبر حدث  على  التواطئ لتوحيد نص القران فى زمن مبكر ويكفى لهدم موثوقيته تماما  

فما  انت تقراه الان لم يكتبه المؤلف الاصلى ولم يترك لنا محمد المؤلف  الاصلى  كتابا اصلا , انت تقرا تجميعة نصوص فعلها انسان الخليفة الثالث  لهذا الشخص  اللى بيعتبر الكاتب الاصلى

فالقضية للقران ليس ضياع النسخ الاصلية
القضية  فى القران ان مفيش اصلا نسخة اصلية كاتبها المؤلف الاصلى واعتبرت  ان مصحف  عثمان هو الاصل وفى النهاية هو مصحف ضائع وسنتكلم عنه وعن مشاكله 

القضية الاولى
 مشكلة الاحرف السبعة وعلاقتها بنص القران

كل محور المقالة يدور حول ان النقد النصى مينفعش نطبقه على القران 
 ليه؟؟؟؟

 لان  النقد النصى هو اننا بنختار قراءة اصلية واحدة من ضمن قراءات عديدة ,  فهذة  القراءات العديدة منشأوها بشرى ويجب استبعادها واختيار القراءة  الاصلية او  المفضلة لتكتب فى متن النص 

 اما فى القران فلو اراد ان يطبق الناقد  النصى ذلك على القران سيفشل لان كل  رواية فيها قراءات مختلفة عن الاخرى  وهذة الاختلافات المسلم سيقول للناقد  النصى كلها من عند ربنا

 فمحمد كتب القران سبع مرات فلو اردنا ان نستعيد النص الاول للقران سنخرج بسبع قرائين وليس بقران واحد 

 هكذا يقول ايمن تركى



			فى ضوء ذلك التعريف البسيط والفهم لطبيعة النص القرآنى فإن تطبيق  النقد  النصي يسقط تماماً لأن أول قواعد النقد النصي كما أقرها دكتور كورت  الاند  تنص علي ان القراءة الأصلية يجب ان تكون قراءة واحدة وهو الأمر الذي يعنى إن تمرير تلك القواعد النصية (بالعافية) علي النص القرآني هو بمثابة عبث ليس اكثر.


  ما أريد قوله في تلك الخاطرة ان النص القرآني لايمكن النظر اليه بشكل   مجرد عن طريق مفهوم "النص الواحد" مثله في ذلك مثل كافة الأعمال الأدبية   العادية كالكتاب المقدس وغيره بل هو كتاب "حى" بُنيت أوجه قراءاته جميعاً   من قبل اصل واحد وهو الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 واعذرنا فى الكلمة فانت جاهل وما تقوله هو ما يقوله العوام والسذج 

لانه  بدون ادنى دليل خلط بين القراءات الموجودة حاليا وبين الاحرف السبعة  لكى  يكسب القراءات الحالية شرعية فنسبها لرسوله لكى يكون لسان حاله " محدش   يسالنى هو انى قراءة الصح , محمد قال الاتنين "


اولا قبل ان نتكلم عن علاقة الاحرف السبعة فى القراءات فى النقطة الثانية اود ان اتكلم قليلا عن علاقة الاحرف السبعة بنص القران

السؤال فى البداية :- هل يوجد شئ فى الكون الان اسمه احرف سبعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الاجابة  القطعية ان الاحرف السبعة انتهت بمحرقة القران الكبرى فى ايام  عثمان بن  عفان الذى وحد الامة على حرف واحد من الاحرف السبعة اما باقى  الاحرف فانتهت  واندثرت ولم يعد لها وجود 

فانت تتكلم عن شئ مجهول ولم يعد له وجود 

ثانيا /
السؤال الثانى :- هل الاحرف السبعة قراءة القراء ام تنزيل الهى ؟ وهل تنطبق على كل النصوص القرانية ؟

اختار ايمن تركى ما يرضى مصيبته وقال كلها منزلة من عند ربنا 
لكن الحقيقة اننا لا نعرف طبيعة تلك الاحرف 
هل هى منزلة ام اقرار محمد على اختلافات القراء 

اولا بالتدقيق فى روايات الاحرف السبعة ستجد ان هناك صيغتين 
صيغة " القران انزل "
وصيغة "اقرؤوا القران "
وهذة مشكلة فهل التصريح بالاحرف السبعة كان تنزيل ام دعوة لقراءته على سبعة احرف
وهذا ما قاله عبد الصبور شاهين







ويقول على الفرق بين الفعلين " اقرا " و " انزل "





والسؤال الان هل كل الاختلافات اللى كانت بين الرواة كان منبعها محمد نفسه ام كان يقر الرواة على اختلافاتهم
 فحينما يختلفون ويتلجاون اليه يقرهم على الاختلاف فيصبح اختلاف الرواة واقرار محمد عليه هو جزء من الوحى 
وهذا ما اعترف بيه الدكتور عبد الصبور شاهين ان ليس كل الاحرف هو اقراءا من النبى بل كانت بعضها اقرار منه على الاختلافات 





المشكلة الاكبر ان هناك اجماع ان احاديث الاحرف السبعة وردت فى الفترة المدنية 
 فما شان النصوص المكية من تطبيق تلك الرخصة المسماة اقرؤا القران على سبعة  احرفهل ايضا النصوص المكية النازلة قبل التصريح بهذا الحديث انطبق عليها  باثر رجعى التصريح بالقراءة على سبعة احرف؟ (راجع عبد الصبور شاهين تاريخ القران صفحة 74 )

فما يمكن تلخصيه الى الان
 1-الاحرف السبعة لم يعد لها وجود
 2-الاحرف السبعة لا نعرف مصدرها هل هى قراءا من محمد ام اقرار منه على اختلافات القراء
 3-كل القراءات الموجودة حاليا هى لحرف واحد من الاحرف السبعة بعد توحيد النص

السؤال الثانى هل يوجد اصلا ادنى دليل على ثمة علاقة بين الاحرف السبعة وبين القراءات 


 من يقول ذلك هو جاهل بلا ادنى شك

 وهذا ما يسقطه السذج والعوام لكى يوهموا ان القراءات القرانية الحالية لها  علاقة بالاحرف السبعة لكى ينسبوا الاختلافات الى مصدر رسولهم 


 فلا يوجد ادنى دليل على استنباط علاقة بين القراءات والاحرف السبعة


 فمن يحمل اختلاف القراءات الموجودة الان للاحرف السبعة هو مجرد عابث لا  باحث لانه لا يوجد انى دليل على ذلك راجع مناع القطان نزول القران على سبعة  احرف






نختم الجزء الاول بملخص ما قولناه
1- النقد النصى علم لا علاقة بالكتاب المقدس  لكنه علم يختص بدراسة ونقد نصوص اى عمل ادبى كتب فى العالم القديم ولا يوجد  له الاصول والقران من ضمن هذة الفئة فنقد نصوصه شئ حتمى وضرورى للوصول  لاقرب شكل للنص الاولى للقران كما كتبه مؤلفه _ محمد _

2-ايمن تركى لديه امراض نفسية حادة فحاول ان يسقط صدماته المتتالية من  هلهلة النص القرانى على المسيحين فحاول ان يخرج من مازق ان النص القرانى نص  لا نعرف له شكل ثابت بانه نسب كل القراءات المختلفة للنص القرانى الحالى  لرسولهم ( علشان يخلص ) بدون ادنى دليل وكان ملجاه وملاذه الوحيد هو ربط  القراءات بحديث عقيم ومتناقض فى رواياته اسمه حديث الاحرف السبعة 


2-حديث الاحرف السبعة هو اصل كل مشكلات نص القران من حيث معرفة ماهية  اصطلاح الحرف وماهيته ناهيك على انه اصبح شئ مجهول فى طيات اللاموجود  بالاضافة اننا لا نعرف ما دور القراء انفسهم فى تكوين الاحرف السبعة وهل كل  هذا الخضم من القراءات كانت اقراءا من محمد ام انها اقرار على اختلاف  القراء


3-فى نقطة معينة من الزمن تم تحريف نص القران عن عمد وعن قصد وتم توحيد  النص والقضاء على اختلاف وهناك احتمالية ان يكون قد تم استبدال النص كلية  فى زمن  عثمان وما قبل مصحف عثمان لا يوجد ادنى دليل على شكل نص القران  الذى كان يقرا فى عهد محمد 


 4-ربط اختلافات القراءات بالاحرف لا يقوله سوى جاهل لان المصحف العثمانى  جمع الامة على حرف واحد وكل تلك القراءات نشات من ذلك الحرف الواحد الذى  جمع عليه عثمان الامة 

 فمن اين اتت القراءات اذا كان تم توحيد النص ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 5- فعلا لا يمكن ان يطبق النقد النصى على القران ليس لتميز نصه بل لخلله  وانه لا شكل له ولا تاريخ انتقال واضح فهو نص مهلهل جمعه بدو وكان يقرا على  عشرات الطرق وبالرغم من محرقة النصوص المتضاربة الا انه نشا ايضا قراءات  مختلفة
 والقاعدة النقدية بتقول ان الناقد النصى يختار قراءة واحدة من ضمن قراءات  اخرى لكى يقررها كاصلية فماذا سنفعل فى حال القران فى هذا الخضم من عشرات  الالاف من القراءات وكلها نسبتوها لربكم المستوى على عرشه ؟؟؟؟؟ بدلا من  الاقرار بانها صنع القراء انفسهم واختلافاتهم فى قراءة النص الواحد

​ مشكلة المسلمين انهم يحاولوا ان يشغلوا  فقرهم الثقافى والادبى واقراراهم بتفاهه ما يملكون بانهم يلجاون لدراسة  الكتاب المقدس لكى يحاولوا ان يرمموا تاريخهم التافه بقوتنا 

 لكن فى الحقيقة ان امثال هؤلاء الاشخاص ان عكفوا فقط على دراسة كتابهم  بحيادية مطلقة دون اللجوء للاخر لاستمداد قوة منه فحتما سيلقون بما يؤمنون  بيه فى مزابل التاريخ لانه لا تاريخ لشئ مجهول نشا فى بيئة ارهابية كانت  الوسيلة الوحيدة لتوحيد الرائ هو القمع والاستبداد ولم يتركوا نص قرانهم ينتقل بصورة طبيعية دون استخدام التحريف المتعمد وتوحيد النصوص بالعافية 


 يتبع بالجزء الثانى........... ​

*


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أكتوبر 2012)

> *لكن  فى الحقيقة ان امثال هؤلاء الاشخاص ان عكفوا فقط على دراسة كتابهم   بحيادية مطلقة دون اللجوء للاخر لاستمداد قوة منه فحتما سيلقون بما يؤمنون   بيه فى مزابل التاريخ لانه لا تاريخ لشئ مجهول نشا فى بيئة ارهابية كانت   الوسيلة الوحيدة لتوحيد الرائ هو القمع والاستبداد ولم يتركوا نص قرانهم  ينتقل بصورة طبيعية دون استخدام التحريف المتعمد وتوحيد النصوص بالعافية *


و كالعادة بدل ما يقول ليه مينفعش يطبق النقد النصي علي القرأن اتحجج بالكتاب المقدس
زي كل ردود شبهاتهم احنا حرامية و انتم كمان .. القرأن اتحرف الانجيل اتحرف .. النبي شهواني المسيح اتجوز 
نفسي مره اشوف رد ليهم في تركيز علي الشبهه و الرد اسلامي فقط 
لكن ده مستحيل 
رائع جدا يا دكتور 
الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع هام جدا ويحتاج الى المزيد من الفهم


----------



## e-Sword (2 أبريل 2014)

*رائع جدااا السيد المسيح يعوض تعبك يا دكتور
*


----------



## مين الصح (9 أبريل 2014)

هو انا ممكن ارد ولا احط فيديوهات ؟
وياريت لو ممكن ارد ياريت ننظم الحوار نقطه نقطه علشان نقدر نوضح الامور اللى عايز يتناقش هحط فيديو ويرد عليه لو ينفع طبعا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 أبريل 2014)

رائع   جدا جدا


----------

